# Strength training and aesthetics



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello all,

Any of you heavier lifters out there have good aesthetics?

What i mean is strength training is my main priority, and at some point this year i intend on entering an under 90kg novice strongman comp, but also been 23 i want what every other 23 year old wants, aesthetics.

When i hit 14stone I decided to do a cut and went to 12stone and got the six pack id never had, but that set my lifts well back (deadlift went from 220kg to 190kg!!!)

so basically is it a case of one or the other? strength or aesthetics? or is there a training program out there that can allow me to keep increasing on my compounds and at the same lower BF% without losing strength?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Wouldn't say it's impossible


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Good old mariusz, definately genetically gifted though.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

depends on your idea of aesthetic i suppose, to me when i see a pic of the likes of ed coan deadlifting, and you can see his thighs and arms bulging, thats what looks good imo.

to get strong you,ve got too eat for it, and most people cant get enough calories through clean foods, so thats where your pizzas come into it, and with pizza come a belly.

obviously ther are some beasts who look awsome, but they were probably born with a six pack


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Of course you can strength training on the big lifts bodybuilding accsessorie work watch your weight and bam there you go it is as simple as that mate but its tempting to over eat for strength because it becomes addictive getting stronger so watch out!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Best bit of advice I can offer is: Pick a road and stick to it!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Best bit of advice I can offer is: Pick a road and stick to it!


Deep down i know this is the right answer, i think maybe ill just go the overall strength route and then when im older and my joints are fu*ked go in search of hypertrophy at least then i should have a sh*t hot base to start from after ten or so years of strength training. Thanks.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Have a look at Chris Jenkins, he posts on here. He's a great powerlifter and has an equally impressive physique.

Make sure your diet is great


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Have a look at Chris Jenkins, he posts on here. He's a great powerlifter and has an equally impressive physique.
> 
> Make sure your diet is great


Haha rite bloke just read a page on wiki about how he foiled a mugging in an oxfam shop, your right aswell good physique nice one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Dereck poundstone has a decent shape tbh  Ovbiously not as good as pudz though


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Haha rite bloke just read a page on wiki about how he foiled a mugging in an oxfam shop, your right aswell good physique nice one!


Haha just had a google, awesome! http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/Muscleman-saves-day-purse-snatch/story-12460116-detail/story.html#axzz2L4ts8egk


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Poundstone is quite small there (lol just seen what I've wrote) more recent pics he's a lot bigger and maybe even leaner


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Think strength training will build you up a physique nicely. Didn't Coleman use to compete in powerlifting and such? So does johnny Jackson.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Mey said:


> Think strength training will build you up a physique nicely. Didn't Coleman use to compete in powerlifting and such? So does johnny Jackson.


Ronnie coleman used to be a powerlifter? Well ya learn something new everyday.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Ronnie coleman used to be a powerlifter? Well ya learn something new everyday.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

If you want to have the best possible maximal strength you need to weigh as much as you can. The thing is, without drugs there is only so much you can weigh while still being lean. People always point to these top powerlifters and strongmen that are huge and lean but fail to mention they are walking pharmacies.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Absolute strength for powerlifting does improve with added bodyweight, more so on squat and bench. Powerlifting is a sport of leverage. An excessive gain in weight does not always add so much weight(pardon the pun) to your deadlift. I find I have done my best pulls at a lighter bodyweight, being a lot leaner, believe it or not my grip feels better and my pull is smoother. What kind of bodyweight you gain will determine how efficient your body is, I believe there are quite a few powerlifters and strongmen that are very sensible. If you look at Jouko Ahola in WSM '97 and '99, he was very lean, had great mobility and terrific static strength, deadlifting 400kg at a trim 19 stone, Boots The Chemist is the last nickname I could think of for him in his prime.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Pete Rubish

George Leeman, he however fell into that strength gain/eat like fck trap


----------

